# Can Xray cause damage to PMAC motor or the motor Controller?



## Superyellow (Dec 8, 2012)

hi there
I know it's very odd to ask this but i was wondering if the new high powered Xray machines at the airports would cause any damage to neodymium magnets and/or motor controlller circuit? 
thanks


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Superyellow said:


> hi there
> I know it's very odd to ask this but i was wondering if the new high powered Xray machines at the airports would cause any damage to neodymium magnets and/or motor controlller circuit?
> thanks


No.

Not even close.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Nope, no damage to the motor or controller, but the motor may damage the XRay.

I brought a Mars ME0709 motor through Heathrow airport in London for a school trip a few years back and it ended up busting the xray in Customs. It was delayed several days after I got to my destination, and getting it out was a pain and the duty costs ridiculous.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Superyellow said:


> hi there
> I know it's very odd to ask this but i was wondering if the new high powered Xray machines at the airports would cause any damage to neodymium magnets and/or motor controlller circuit?
> thanks


No. I am an Xray/CT Tech by trade and there is no chance you can hurt them by X-ray. I frequently xray my phone during tests of equipment and xray won't even hurt magnetic strips. I have x-rayed my wallet many times. 

Pete 

Pacemakers are x-rayed all the time with zero damage. Its perfectly safe.


----------



## Superyellow (Dec 8, 2012)

thank you guys
i feel safer now.
it costs too much to ship here and dealing with the customs is so much pain where i live so im so glad that im not the only one who is doing this.
I am so looking forward to say bye to ICE on my ATV forever.until then im walking for miles with an injured leg and trying to put my Super Wash Cycle bicycle project together with a 2.2 kw italian washing machine motor lol


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Superyellow said:


> thank you guys
> i feel safer now.
> it costs too much to ship here and dealing with the customs is so much pain where i live so im so glad that im not the only one who is doing this.
> I am so looking forward to say bye to ICE on my ATV forever.until then im walking for miles with an injured leg and trying to put my Super Wash Cycle bicycle project together with a 2.2 kw italian washing machine motor lol


Depending on your arrival location, you will probably still have to deal with Customs. I brought the ME0709 to Hyderabad, India a few years back as a checked bag and customs was a pain.


----------



## jehan12413 (Feb 4, 2010)

FYI those airport X-Ray machines are very low power. I have sent electronics and film through many times with no damage.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Its low but not as low as you might think. It will not harm electronics at all but it can fog film. If you have sent film through it did fog the film but maybe at a level you did not notice. 

Pete 

Careful with photographic film.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

How about the CCD on a camera?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Good question! I doubt it will harm the ccd but it may cause fogging on an image but very doubtful any permanent damage. I have an older digital camera I can use to test.


----------



## jehan12413 (Feb 4, 2010)

Salty9 said:


> How about the CCD on a camera?


Aren't CCD sensors used on some X-Ray machines to register the image? 
X-Rays from these machines are such low power and energy levels that I doubt they would have much of an effect on the sensor. Higher power ionizing radiation on the other hand will dissipate the charge on charge coupled devices, capacitors and can irreparably damage semiconductor junctions. I once saw a video from a CCD camera exposed to an extremely high energy cobalt 60 source. As the door to the chamber opened the image began to degrade and within about 2 sec looked like snow on an old tv, then nothing.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

CCD monochrome sensors are used on Fluoroscopy machines. Cameras mostly have CMOS sensors. CCD sensors will not have any trouble with medical levels of xray nor from what you get at the airports or sea ports. Now if you expose one to high levels like is used to xray aircraft parts then you might have troubles. Many of those places use neutrons to expose film to see if there are any cracks in any parts. Neutrons my cause problems. Causes parts to be radioactive for a few days too. Did not realize we have a nuke plant at a local AFB that was decommissioned years ago but the nuke plant still continues producing power and they still xray (neutrino) aircraft parts. Very very sensitive and accurate. Xray actually misses lots of parts. Using neutrinos gives a level of accuracy unmatched with xray.


----------

